#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-21
<malev> L1pe:  are u there?
<L1pe> malev: always
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-22
<MarioMey> Buenas noches, gente.
<MarioMey> Tengo una consulta... es algo que me molesta a veces.
<MarioMey> A veces, si tengo un CD dentro de la lectora y lo saco, sin expulsarlo por software e inserto otro... no lee el nuevo. Vuelve a mostrarme los archivos del CD anterior y tengo que expulsarlo y volver a meterlo para que lo lea.
<MarioMey> ¿Hay alguna manera de que, si yo abro la compactera, se autoexpulse?
<notillo> buenas y santa
<notillo> como andan che
<notillo> les ago una pregunta
<notillo> algun gnome bueno y bonito para ubuntu 10.10 server
<notillo> ¿?
<notillo> nada no?
<notillo> duermen?
<notillo> sudo su apt-up  --hora -D  ---dspertar
<beuno> gnome para ubuntu server?
<notillo> yesss
<notillo> funciono el comando q largue
<beuno> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<notillo> pero ese es feu
<notillo> ya lo probe
<notillo> se podra instalar uno de kubuntu ?
<beuno> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<beuno> claro que ahi no es gnome  ;)
<notillo> ok dale prueba
<notillo> gracias che
<notillo> perdon por despertarte
<notillo> xD
<notillo> otra preg
<notillo> se puede crear un controlador de dominio con ubuntu no?
<notillo> aptitude -FORCE-RESPONCE  ://freenode/ubuntu-ar
<beuno> notillo, si
<notillo> ----Garrafal---Error
<notillo> buenisimo gracias beuno
<notillo> un maestre
<notillo> te besaria si tuviera al lado tuyo
<notillo> no mentira
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-23
<mama21mama> http://text0.tk/l/537 nice
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<mama21mama> 0/
<juanma> hola como stan?
<mama21mama> bien che
<mama21mama> resfriado ptm clima
<juanma> uhh
<juanma> que bajonn
<juanma> yo aca en mi casa poniendome al dia un poco cn linux
<mama21mama> hay cosas peores que un resfrio.
<juanma> toy probando de conectarme a mi msn desde consola con centerim pero no logro conectarme
<juanma> :(
<mama21mama> finch probaste?
<juanma> si..
<juanma> pero no logra conectarme
<juanma> sera el servidor el msn?
<juanma> tendre que cambiarlo??
<mama21mama> no creo
<mama21mama> que servidor usas?
<juanma> me inicia sesion y al toke me lo cierra
<juanma> en finch??
<mama21mama> yo tengo este: messenger.hotmail.com
<juanma> haber me fijo cual es
<juanma> si es ese
<juanma> con el puerto 1863
<juanma> no logro conectarme
<mama21mama> puerto ese a ver yo
<mama21mama> no le pongas puertos
<juanma> ahh pork ese esta por default
<mama21mama> a si
<juanma> yo no lo toke
<mama21mama> ese puerto uso yo.
<mama21mama> bien.
<juanma> pero no se porq no me abre..
<juanma> haber te digo el error que me dice
<mama21mama> a ver
<juanma> sabes como hago para activar la cuenta??
<juanma> ahh
<juanma> ahi entro
<juanma> que raro
<juanma> recien no me entraba
<juanma> mama..vos me recomendas el finch para usar??
<mama21mama> no se
<mama21mama> supongo que si.
<mama21mama> otro no conozco.
<juanma> ahh pork justo instale ese y el centerim
<juanma> pero no me gusta mas este por ahora
<mama21mama> cual?
<juanma> recien lo estoy probando
<mama21mama> usa el que te guste mas
<juanma> el finch
<mama21mama> si ese esta completo y cumple las necesidades basicas.
<juanma> claro
<juanma> es sencillo usarlo
<granjero> hola
<granjero> como va
<granjero> ?
<marula> ah que eramos varios en argentina...che recien es la primera vez que entro a esta sala
<granjero> instale un ubuntu 8.04. ya no hay actualizaciones diponibles ni nada_
<granjero> hola marula
<marula> aunque algunos los he vis en ubuntu-es
<marula> hola granjero
<marula> de donde sos granjero?
<granjero> de congreso capital federal
<marula> yo de interior mas o menos Mercedes provincia Bs As
<marula> el usuario locobot_4 que hace? porque a penas me conecté a ubuntu-ar me saltyo un mensaje extraño de él en privado...
<granjero> ni idea nunca interactue con el
<marula> me aparecio esto: (notice) #ubuntu-ar: The channel is logged (at http:/logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
<marula> ah sisi... creo que entiendo peero debe ser automatico eso...verdad?
<granjero> seguro
<marula> jaja le pregunto quien sos y me sale: Error: "quien" is not a valid command.
<granjero> ponele help
<marula> es un programa automatizado el locobot_4
<chory> es el bot del canal
<mama21mama> es un supybot creo
<chory> che mama por ahi vos saves ..
<chory> com andas primero :P
<mama21mama> bien vos?
<mama21mama> resfriado
<chory> bien medio congestionado por la epoca y mi alergia ...
<chory> masomenos iguales
<mama21mama> igual
<chory> che tengo q manejar usuarios en varios equipos debian la mayoria
<chory> las politicas de contraseña y esas cosas con q lo peudo manejar ?
<mama21mama> manejarlo en que sentido?
<chory> en q utilizar un directorio de usuarios copartido entre los servers
<mama21mama> administrarlos?
<mama21mama> a
<chory> sin tener q entrar uno por uno y cambiar la contraseña, etc ...
<chory> para ahcer admin de users de varios servidores al mismo tiempo
<chory> ldap funciona ?
<mama21mama> admins de varios servidores?
<mama21mama> no capto
<mama21mama> lo de compartir carpeta es cencillo
<chory> claro por ejemplo, tengo un usuario en 5 servidores, en todos es el mismo
<chory> no no no, compartir la cuenta
<mama21mama> a
<chory> pero cada 3 meses tengo q cambiar la contraseña
<mama21mama> comprendo
<chory> tiodo perfecto ahora tengo q entrar a los 5 servers para cambiar la pass
<chory> en ves de hacerlo solo en 1 y q se replique
<mama21mama> lo mejor seria otro usuario
<mama21mama> con los mismo privilegios
<mama21mama> creo que es lo correcto.
<mama21mama> no se como es el tema de seguridad en seervidores cual seria el mejor concepto.
<mama21mama> pero creo que es mejor otro usuario con los mismos privilegios.
<chory> mmm si, pero en realidad lo q quiero es q el mismo usuario (q existe en cada uno de los servers) se pueda administrar desde un solo lado sin hacer login en todos los servidores
<chory> para cambiar contraseñias
<chory> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LDAP algo asi
<mama21mama> a ver
<chory> pero queria saber si alguno tenia experiencia o idea al respecto para recomendarme
<chory> la mejro forma de implementar
<mama21mama> ni idea vere
<chory> no prob ...
<chory> sigo buscando pero queria saber si alguien tenia idea para q se ma haga mas facil
<mama21mama> http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LDAP
<mama21mama> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=Discusi%C3%B3n:Portada&redirect=no#Configuraci.C3.B3n_Squid_.2B_Ldap_para_Debian
<mama21mama> ando viendo eso.
<chory> lo q quiero es un active directori para linux
<mama21mama> eso no es una carpeta conpartida?
<mama21mama> no se
<mama21mama> algo mas complejo.
<chory> no precisamente....
<chory> bueno voy a almorzar y seguire buzeando
<chory> grax nos vemos
<mama21mama> uan cosa es compartir una carpeta la otra es ad
<mama21mama> Como unir Ubuntu a un dominio de Active Directory
<mama21mama> mirando eso ando.
<mama21mama> chory, a ver si esto aclara algo http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/56318#comment-232794
<mama21mama> compartir un directorio hago un ftp y creo usuario x pass x y listo le mando por mail a todos los user.
<mama21mama> pero ad es mas complejo.
<ivedci89> hola argentos... como estan? miren, http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151825 me ayudan con esto?
<SynFlag> ivedci89: proba desde una terminal poner esto
<SynFlag> sudo su
<SynFlag> y luego
<SynFlag> shutdown -h now
<ivedci89> ya lo intenté nada hace queda encendida igual todos los coolers y esas cosas y alguna linea en el monitor tb
<SynFlag> ivedci89: y si pones
<SynFlag> init 0
<SynFlag> halt
<SynFlag> alguna de esas probaste?
<ivedci89> nono
<ivedci89> halt no es lo mismo que el -h del shutdown?
<SynFlag> probaste?
<SynFlag> init 0 o halt?
<SynFlag> antes sudo su
<SynFlag> claro
<ivedci89> no... ahora esta reiniciando por un cambio... veré a continuacion dame un minuto..
<ivedci89> o sea seria asi:
<ivedci89> sudo init 0
<ivedci89> ?
<SynFlag> sudo su mejor
<SynFlag> sudo su
<SynFlag> pasa a # root
<ivedci89> marula es la PC esa... ahora conecto ahi el ubuntu-ar
<marula> asi que es... sudo init 0
<marula> me dices que haga "udo su"que es eso?
<SynFlag> sudo su
<SynFlag> es para pasar a root
<SynFlag> lo mismo que en OSX
<marula> ah
<marula> claro pero la onda seria hacer una especie de acceso9 directo para apagar si o si... bueno igual pruebo esto primero si funciona
<SynFlag> es que quizas
<SynFlag> sea un problema de gnome
<SynFlag> hal
<SynFlag> dbus
<marula> mmm eso ya ni idea... jeje
<SynFlag> marula: de mendoza¿
<marula> Mercedes BsAs
<marula> si esto apaga desaparecere a continuecion durante un par de minutos
<ivedci89> SynFlag nada ocurrio tube que apagar a la fuerza d enuevo...
<ivedci89> ahora estoy suviendo unas fotos de la configuracion de la bios... a ver si el error está ahi..
<SynFlag> no lo creo
<SynFlag> mira ivedci89
<SynFlag> mi hermana
<SynFlag> tenia ubuntu 10.04
<SynFlag> luego de un update le paso lo mismo
<SynFlag> solo que si apagaba con init 0
<ivedci89> bue... SynFlag mira aca a ver si me puedes dar una mano, hecha un vistazo, tal vez me falta experiancia con la  BIOS
<ivedci89> http://www.process-641766.webuda.com/files/MEDIA/luego_de_init_0/
<chory> en realidad esta bien lo que hace ,,,
<chory> se apaga el SO pero el hardware queda encendido ...
<chory> es raro pero no apaga el HW como se no fuera ATX
<ivedci89> chory hablas de mi problema?
<ivedci89> hace como si fuera una de esas PCs más viejas la que necesitaban apagarse por hardware... "Ahora puede apagar el equipo" JAJA
<chory> calro
<SynFlag> no es ATX la fuente?
<chory> ivedci89 si es por tu problema
<ivedci89> ehmmm... como se eso?
<SynFlag> ah bue
<ivedci89> tiene menos cables que las fuentes nuevas...
<SynFlag> ivedci89: de onda, antes de usar linux, windows, OSX o DOS 6.22, un cursito de PC no viene mal
<chory> cuando la prendes es un boton de presionar no una tecla como las luces de la pared
<ivedci89> :)
<chory> ivedichi estuve viendo la conversacion que version tenes ?
<chory> y decime el kernel a ver si encontramos algo
<ivedci89> tengo lubuntu 10.04
<ivedci89> actualizado completo con packetes de soporte de larga duracion
<ivedci89> anoche se actualizo...
<chory> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133005 <_ Mira eso
<ivedci89> a ver.....
<ivedci89> es exacto lo que me ocurre
<chory> mira esto http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133005#comment-399074
<chory> es el mismo hilo pero especificamente donde explican una posible solucion
<ivedci89> ok... haré los cambios del grub en unos minutos y les cuento cómo me fué..
<chory> hace backup por las dudas ...
<chory> estoy leyendo ... otra solucion
<chory> ejecuta esto sudo chmod u+s /sbin/shutdown
<chory> poweroff
<chory> aunque esto ultimo supongo que lo está realizando
<ivedci89> bueno... estoy yendo a la PĈ del problema...
<chory> suerte :P
<ivedci89> entonces hago lo del grub...?
<ivedci89> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133005#comment-399074
<ivedci89> soy marula en el pc del prblema...
<chory> y quizas ese sea el problema no estoy seguro
<chory> pero aparentemente parece ser eso a algunos se le soluciono
<chory> en realidad hay q saber bien cual es el problema pero no se como hacer un debug
<chory> salvo mirando el syslog ... pero tampoco voyu a entender mucho
<marula> ni yo
<marula> a ver tengo varios "quiet splash" ninguno en linea 9
<chory> porba haciendo esto
<chory> sudo gedit /etc/modules
<chory> al final escribe este texto apm power_off=1
<chory> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/133005#comment-399073 como dice aca
<chory> capas tenes otra version del grub
<ivedci89>  ah a ver..
<ivedci89> veo....apm power_off=1
<chory> mira esto otro q acabo de encontrar
<chory> http://www.todoexpertos.com/categorias/tecnologia-e-internet/sistemas-operativos/linux/respuestas/2441443/apagar-ubuntu-10-04-sin-apm
<chory> dependiendo de q version de grub tenes hya q hacer la primer respuesta o la ultima
<chory> te das cuenta pq cuando queres editar no existe el archivo
<marula> bue apago a ver que pinta tommó
<chory> dale
<ivedci89> llegan igual mis mansajes? estoy como invisible
<ivedci89> ahí quedó...
<ivedci89> la ultima linea dice:
<ivedci89> Stopping early crypto disks
<ivedci89> ahí quedó...: la ultima linea dice:   Stopping early crypto disks
<marula> chory nada si bien ahora son diferentes las lineas que deja sigue sin apagar...
<ivedci89> chicos.... http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151825#comment-427269
<ivedci89> mi problema actualmente...
<mama21mama> che se creen lo de libia?
<ivedci89> libia?
<mama21mama> si de la farza que montaron para desinformar.
<mama21mama> no es libia?
<ivedci89> ni idea de que hablas che...
<mama21mama> uuu
<mama21mama> Khadafi?
<mama21mama> te suena?
<mama21mama> petroleo?
<mama21mama> eeuu?
<mama21mama> arabes?
<ivedci89> jaja si te refieres a noticias estoy totalmente desinformado
<mama21mama> no me sorprende hay personas que no miran noticieros.
<ivedci89> exacto, yo soy uno... pero puedes comentarme y darte mi opinion... suena interesante lo de "SEREEn tal cosa..."
<ivedci89> se creen tal cosa.
<mama21mama> http://youtu.be/a7xebATkZuk?a
<mama21mama> http://www.infobae.com/adjuntos/mp4/2011/03/400983.mp4
<mama21mama> solo son dos videos.
<mama21mama> por algo atentaron a israel
<mama21mama> dan mas asco estos yanquies cada dia.
<ivedci89> vale... y te comento que la razon más grande por la que deje de mirar noticieros... a los 6 a 12 años creia que lo que la tele decia era La pura verdad... y me paso de ver accidentes y menifestaciones con mis propios ojos aca en argentina y ver cosas diferentes en los noticieros... no les miré más...
<ivedci89> o ver que al lado de la informacion de Japon te ponen publicidad de cocacola o koynor ... que se maten, odio a ese tipo de periodismo solo es publicitario.
<mama21mama> claro
<SynFlag> uf
<SynFlag> mama21mama: sos oficialista?
<mama21mama> no
<mama21mama> soy apolitico.
<SynFlag> no lo creo, por el link
<SynFlag> xD
<SynFlag> el atentado de israel
<SynFlag> es una excusa
<SynFlag> para tener mas apoyo e invadir libia
<SynFlag> por el petroleo
<SynFlag> lo mismo que irak
<SynFlag> y bueno... asi es el mundo
<SynFlag> mientras vos pasas esa noticia mama21mama
<SynFlag> EEUU controla tus mensajes de todo tipo en sus backbone mediante echelon
<SynFlag> asi es... ellos dominan
<mama21mama> si obvio se que miran.
<mama21mama> el avien en ezeisa no lo dominaron.
<mama21mama> *avion
<ivedci89> tengo este problema... y ahora:  ahora al darle apagar normalmente me sale el "Lubuntu" en grande con los puntitos, como cuando inicias el sistema y se queda tildado ahí, con el herdware funcionando hasta tener un rato el boton de apagado apretado.
<ivedci89> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/151825#comment-427269
<ivedci89> alguien sabe cual es el directorio donde se instalan las aplicaciones el ubuntu  o sus derivados?
<ivedci89> o sea donde se guard todo lo que yo agrego  desde software-center
<Tomastomas3> usr/share
<Tomastomas3> Las podés poner donde quieras, por lo general se instalan en /usr/share y  en /usr/bin se crea un acceso directo hacia el ejecutable para poder  escribir el nombre del ejecutable en consola y que lo reconozca bien
<Tomastomas3> alguien me puede ayudar con un puerto que no puedo cerrarÇ?
<Tomastomas3> se trata de smtp en localhost
<Tomastomas3> no consigo encontrar el servicio
<beuno> Tomastomas3, esos no vienen configurado por defecto
<Tomastomas3> por eso quiero cerrarlo
<beuno> Tomastomas3, lo instalaste?
<Tomastomas3> alguna vez
<Tomastomas3> no me acuerdo = (
<beuno> desinstalalo
<Tomastomas3> es que no me acuerdo el nombre del servicio
<beuno> lo deberias ver en: /etc/init.d/
<Tomastomas3> sip
<Tomastomas3> pero no se cual es
<beuno> el tema es que podes haber instalado varios
<Tomastomas3> no sale smtp
<beuno> Tomastomas3, haceme un patebin de lo que ves ahi
<Tomastomas3> mmm
<Tomastomas3> bueno
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-24
<juancarlospaco> hello cuates
<fino> no han tenido problemas con firefox
<fino> ante todo muy buenas noches
<juancarlospaco> buenas
<juancarlospaco> noches
<mama21mama> buenas
<juancarlospaco> buenas
<juancarlospaco> noches
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> Todos a bailar con el MoonWalking Android (???) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTUwqxHpXMY
<nannu> hola
<nannu> Hace un tiempo vi una iso de un livecd que bootea con un kernel como root, pero te carga tu sistema instalado en el disco. Tienen idea cuál es?
<mama21mama> puppy?
<nannu> no
<mama21mama> la version netinstall?
<mama21mama> a el system rescue cd ...
<mama21mama> o algo asi.
<Tomastomas3> beuno, ayer no pude desinstalar la aplicacion de smtp porque tenias razon habia varias instaladas pero lo solucione con un sudo
<Tomastomas3> apt-get autoremove nombredelaaplicacion.
<Tomastomas3> Gracias
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<Novatin> una consulta
<Novatin> e isntalado samba
<Novatin> y lo e configurado en ubuntu 10.10 server
<Novatin> cuando le doy restar me dice notfound comand
<Novatin> escribo el siguiente comando
<Novatin> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Novatin> y no me funciona
<Novatin> q puede ser?
<Novatin> ola chicos ay alguien por alli?
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-25
<ZeroKill> salu2
<Guest62200> buenas
<mama21mama> casibuenas
<mama21mama> digo buenas
<Guest62200> jaja
<mama21mama> tenia casi de otra ventana
<Guest62200> primer noche en linux
<mama21mama> si?
<Guest62200> me siento como alicia en la matrix
<mama21mama> mira vos
<mama21mama> empeza por ponerte un nick.
<Guest62200> jaja
<mama21mama>  /nick alias
<mama21mama> joya
<Seemann> una batalla de
<Seemann> 6 horas para hacer funcionar la sis mirage 3
<Seemann> hasta no hacerla rendir mejor que en windows no paro
<mama21mama> sis
<mama21mama> tiene driver en linux?
<Seemann> si pero para redhat (o algo así)
<mama21mama> solo hay uno
<mama21mama> hasta donde se.
<Seemann> no intenté con ese driver
<Seemann> está en la página
<mama21mama> que pagina?
<mama21mama> yo tenia una sis. ahora tengo una nvidia.
<Seemann> de sis
<Seemann> para trabajar me anda re bien
<Seemann> pero quiero sacarle todo el jugo
<mama21mama> y vas a tener  que ver la pagina oficial si hay algo nueo.
<mama21mama> *nuevo
<Seemann> ahora que me fijé bien
<Seemann> los drivers de ahí no son para esta placa
<mama21mama> por ahi hicieron alguno libre.
<Seemann> si, ese lo puse
<Seemann> y aparentemente es lo mejor que puedo pedir
<RootKits> alquien sabe como desintalar el virus que viene en las bios de las nuevas pc ???
<mama21mama> mmm
<mama21mama> usando el bios libre
<mama21mama> http://putodeb.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=234:coreboot-bios-de-codigo-abierto&catid=56
<esculapio> buenas tardes, consulta alguien instaló la alpha del 11.04?
<esculapio> algo salio mal con el natty y ahora no puedo actualizar nada
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-26
<mama21mama> que le pasa al planeta no me llegan noticias.
<mama21mama> ?
<mama21mama> sale todo en blanco la pagina.
<rolonavarta> Buenas. alguien pudo conectar un palm a ubuntu y navegar x internet desde la palm? yo logro conectar la palm, pero no me vanega
<Tomastomas3> Hola!!!>
<|jordan|> que buena clementina
<|jordan|> y clementina II esta serca de la jubilacion ya.
<|jordan|> http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/1031053/Clementina-2---La-sucesora.html
#ubuntu-ar 2011-03-27
<sudaca> hola :D
<yipman> o/
<sudaca> hola :D
<Killman> o/
<mctpyt> \o/
<yipman> si, buenas
<yipman> cuando sale el nuevo ubuntu?
<sudaca> cuando el astronauta tome actimel con compota
<yipman> sudaca esa respuesta no ayuda ...
<sudaca> bueno, mandale actimel o compotas al astronauta u.u'
<yipman> es verdad que voy a poder probar las aplicaciones antes de instalarlas?
<sudaca> Ivermectina: sos nena?
<sudaca> Naudy: sos nena?
<Naudy> no
<sudaca> uuuh :S
<yipman> sudaca por qué no respondes mis preguntas?
<yipman> pensé que estabas para ayudarme
<sudaca> tengo cara de ayudante?
<yipman> pero estabas acá
<yipman> y yo vine con una duda
<sudaca> vos también
<yipman> no, yo no estaba
<sudaca> yo vine después que vos :D
<yipman> pero me saludaste
<sudaca> no, vos me saludaste :D
<yipman> si no me ibas a ayudar no me hubieras saludado
<yipman> yo saludé a todos
<sudaca> no llores por mí
<yipman> sudaca usas ubuntu?
<sudaca> bueno, te respondo
<yipman> seguro usas windows
<sudaca> ni puta idea de lo de probar
<sudaca> uso DOS
<yipman> ya había encontrado la respuesta en un blog
<sudaca> :D
<Naudy> Ubuntu 11.04 se llamará "Natty Narval"  y  verá la luz el próximo mes de abril de 2011
<yipman> tengo otra duda
<yipman> gracias Naudy
<yipman> veo que vos no sos como sudaca
<sudaca> Natalia la Larva
<sudaca> así se llamará :D
<sudaca> soy el mas sudaca de los sudacas :D
<yipman> sudaca tu nick es razista
<mctpyt> espero que no me arruinen el cumpleaños como el año pasado D:
<sudaca> R A Z I S T A
<sudaca> mctpyt: salió para tu cumpleaños? XD
<mctpyt> sí u_u
<yipman> mctpyt cuando cumplís años'
<mctpyt> el 29
<sudaca> mctpyt: feliz Ubuntu :D
<sudaca> yo el 17 :D
<mctpyt> T_T
<sudaca> llorica
<yipman> yo quiciera que en mi cumpleaños tener una nueva version de ubuntu
<sudaca> pedile un CD a papá noel
<sudaca> él vive en un paraíso fiscal :D
<mctpyt> yipman: usted puede tener una versión de Fedora a lo sumo
<yipman> :(
 * mama21mama 0/
<ivedci89> alguien tiene problemas con wma en audacious?
<juancarlospaco> ^‿^
<juancarlospaco> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/ubuntu-software-center-lets-you-test.html
<juancarlospaco> Ubuntu 11.04 permite usar Aplicaciones SIN instalarlas, ni Descargarlas, en 1 Click  ʘ_ʘ
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-19
<UBU1> hola buen dio
<UBU1> buen dia
<UBU1> hay alguien me pueda dar una mano con la intalacion de un servidor LDAP
<UBU1> toda la info hasta ahora no culmina la instalacion
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-20
<iznogud> hola gente
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-21
<branca53> buenas y santa
<branca53> como andan?
<branca53> queria preguntarle si ahi algun comando para compartir el escritorio en mi ubuntu
<Novatoite> hola
<Novatoite> alguien en line?
<CarlosNeyPastor> Hola
<Novatoite> hola carlos
<Novatoite> como estas
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, tu?
<Novatoite> bien che
<Novatoite> aca rabiando
<Novatoite> un pokito
<Novatoite> :P
<Novatoite> e instalado el vncserver en ubuntu
<Novatoite> por ssh para poder ingresar
<Novatoite> pero sigo sin poder hacerlo
<Novatoite> qeria saber si ay algun comando para compartir el escritorio de mi ubuntu
<Novatoite> alguna idea?
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/index.php?title=VNC
<CarlosNeyPastor> ya vuelvo
<Novatoite> oki gracias
<Novatoite> si ya la vi a esa guia
<Novatoite> xD
<Novatoite> jajaja
<danieljj> hola, me podrían ayudar? He instalado unos programas en wine, pero no los encuentro. Tengo onity y al buscar wine solo me aparece para configurarlo pero no la lista de programas instalados
<danieljj> Tengo ubuntu 11.10
<danieljj> HOla
<danieljj> algun argentino de buen corazon que sepa la respuesta
<danieljj> Bueno, gracias de todos modos, que rara esta comunidad??????}
<Triviox> jeje a esta hora deben andar todos durmiendo danieljj .. no tengo wine actualmente instalado.. pero todo queda guardado en la carpeta wine--
<Triviox> .wine
<Triviox> decime que contenido tiene tal carpeta..
<danieljj> Bueno gracias Triviox
<danieljj> Cuidate
<Triviox> danieljj,  no te vayas
<Triviox> pasame el contenido de .wine
<Triviox> de seguro ahi estan tus prog
<Triviox> en unidades virtuales
<Triviox> fijate en tu home
<Triviox> la carpeta .wine
<danieljj> mira, pero por qué ya no aparecen como antes
<danieljj> cuando estaba gnome
<danieljj> en aplicaciones
<danieljj> o como creo los lanzadores?
<Triviox> oks-- yo personalmente no uso unity, pero bueno, anyway.. te puedo ayudar a encontrar los programas que tengas instalados
<Triviox> fijate si encontras la carpeta oculta .wine en tu home
<danieljj> muy bien buscaré, gracias
<tothem>  disculpen por aca alguien sabe como resetear el bios de una laptop dell inspiron 1521
<chory> google is your friend
<tothem> si pero lo unico que encontre fue algo de un codigo maestro que da la empresa con los datos reales y esta es la tercera persona dueña de dicha laptop
<chory> quizas en algun canal de dell o dedicado a hardwarepuedan ayudarte
<tothem> hay que que dice que uno les envie un codigo pero no se que tan confiable sean
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-22
<granjero> Hola
<granjero> Como andan?
<granjero> Hay alguien?
<strickly> holas
<strickly> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-23
<hectorlopez> buenas alguien probo el uck? lo quiero usar en lubuntu 11.10 y no arranca, aparece solo la terminal y queda ahi, es la version estable que instale del ppa
<hectorlopez> tiene algun archivo de configuracion? la verdad que no encontre muchos resultados en google, remastersys no me convence mucho, y si hay otra opcion sera bienvenida
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-24
<chompone> Buenas Tardes querida comunidad. Tengo un asunto con mi distro de ubuntu que quisiera entender.
<chompone> ¿Alguien esta por aqui disponible para darme una mano?
<chompone> Bueno explico mi situacion: Tengo el Ubuntu 11.10 instalado en una laptop, en donde me encuentro ahora. Mi HD tiene 300 gb, 140 en una particion NTFS con windows, y 160 ext3 con ubuntu. Sin embargo El maximo espacio que tengo indica 30 GB, de los cuales solo puedo usar 16 actualmente. Y no estoy pudiendo usar los otros 130GB libres de mi particion ext3.
<chompone> Esto representa un problema muy grave. Que no pense que podria suceder. Porque debo hacer un backup de  la informacion de una computadora, y no me alcaza el espacio en mi particion de NTFS. necesito si o si usar el espacio en la particion ext3.
<chompone> Aca dejo subida una captura hecha con el gparted de las particiones de mi disco:
<chompone> http://imageupload.org/en/file/206422/pantallazo-del-2012-03-24-14-49-18.png.html
#ubuntu-ar 2012-03-25
<eduardo> hola que tal? ... no puedo hacer que grub arranque por defecto con windows en ubuntu 11.10 que puedo hacer? .
<eduardo> ??
<strickly> eduardo in DA HOUSE
<strickly> saludos!
<eduardo> hola ... hola que tal? ... no puedo hacer que grub arranque por defecto con windows en ubuntu 11.10 que puedo hacer? . ??
<strickly> mm no te sabria decir
<strickly> corro ubuntu en server nomas
<eduardo> oka gracisa striccly ... encontrè algo voy a probar
<eduardo> strickly
<strickly> todo bien
<strickly> sos de cap fed vos?
<eduardo> no colombia
<eduardo> ahora regreso
<strickly> PabloRubianes is back and IN DA HOUSE
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<strickly> buenas tardes comandante
<PabloRubianes> si hay algo que no soy es comandante :P
<strickly> comandante de tu propia vida
<strickly> santiagoward2001 in da HOUSE
<strickly> :)
<santiagoward2001> :)
<strickly> como va eso señor
<santiagoward2001> bien, usted?
<strickly> bien tambien! :)
<strickly> virusuy bienvenido
<strickly> esperamos disfrutes de tu estadia
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: precisamos algo asi en -uy
<strickly> debsan is in da HOUSE
<strickly> welcome sir
<strickly> :)
<debsan> hola sir
<strickly> como va eso chabon
<debsan> todo re tranka, recién me levanto
<debsan> voce ?
<strickly> capisimo de donde sos
<strickly> yo leyendo
<strickly> ya me levante hace una horas alas 12
<debsan> de ar baires
<debsan> ja
<debsan> vos ?
<strickly> tambien locura total
<strickly> #D
<strickly> bs as por donde
<strickly> yo b norte
<debsan> zona norte
<strickly> perfectua
<debsan> ahi cruzando la general paz
<strickly> cerca de pte saveedra
<debsan> claro ahi nomas
<debsan> vos ?
<strickly> joshap
<strickly> cerca de santa fe y pueyrredon
<debsan> pero en cap ?
<strickly> sisi
<strickly> avenidas santa fe y pueyrredon
<strickly> estacion pueyrredon del subte linea d
<strickly> :)
<debsan> claro
<Erroher> hola
<Erroher> alguien on?
<Erroher> nadie?
<Erroher> necesito ayuda para poder hacer correr lineage 2 en ubuntu S:
<strickly> q poca paciencia q tienen muchos
<strickly> la puta madre
<strickly> santiagoward2001 me alegra que hayas vuelto :)
<santiagoward2001> :)
<rolonavarta> buenas tardes... alguno ha tenido problemas con el driver nvidia 96? q al activarlo la resolución solo queda en 640*480? mi placa es una nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] (rev c1) uso Ubuntu 11.10
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-19
<philipballew> beuno, I liked your write up about the Ubuntu community, and that you were willing to talk with Jono, Lyz and Ben about some of the issues. Thank you for helping the rest of us out and making Open Source look good.
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-21
<gustavoecor> hola
<gustavoecor> tengo una consulta tecnica.
<gustavoecor> alguien sabe por que el asus m5a78l-m lx3 no se me conecta a internet en ubuntu 12.04
<marcelo_fdz> gustavoecor, describí un poco más el problema... decir la mother y "no se conecta a internet" no ayuda mucho :-)
<marcelo_fdz> gustavoecor, te ayudo: cómo te estás conectando, mediante ethernet, wifi...?
<x-ip> buenas!
<x-ip> se viene PyCon 2013 en Argentina, me pregunto si podremos conseguir merchandising de ubuntu para repartir en la conferencia ? :)
<beuno> x-ip, no se, no se. unimix is la persona para preguntar
<beuno> cuando aparezca le pregunto
<x-ip> beuno, te lo puedo encargar ? ^^'
<beuno> x-ip, oui
<x-ip> beuno, muchas gracias! :D
<German> hola como estan?
<German> alguien puede darme una mano con reparacion de grub?
<German> hola hay alguien hi??
<German> ahi??
<invitado_web> Buenas tardes alguien me puede decir si yo actualizo ubuntu 11 a 12 puedo perder datos, ubuntu 11 fue instalado desde windows  y conviven el disco 3 sistemas operativos
<German> hola necesito ayuda con pantalla negra luego del grub
#ubuntu-ar 2013-03-24
<Anabela> Holaa
<Anabela> necesitaria ayuda con esto, ya q no se q mas hacer
<Anabela> Python (v2.7) requiere instalar complementos para reproducir archivos multimedia del siguiente tipo: decodificador DVD subpicture
<Anabela> cada vez q quiero grabar un dvd de video aparece esto...con el brasero... es el unico q uso porque los demas me dañan los dvd virgen
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-19
<Stirners> Hola
<Stirners> ¿alguien que me ayuda?
<Stirners> ayude
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-20
<pablod> hola, alguien me podria dar una mano con una duda de ubuntu 12.04 server?
<invitado_web> buenas
<invitado_web> alguien que me dé una mano?
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-21
<ratman> a ver
<ratman> en que
<ratman> >(
<ratman> :)
<invitado_web> estaba intentando instalar google earth, me bajé el .deb de la página y me daba un mensaje de error
<invitado_web> después probé instalarlo con esta guía https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth#Recommended_installation_methods
<invitado_web> y me dá el siguiente mensaje...
<invitado_web> german@german:~$ sudo apt-get install lsb-core Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho Tal vez quiera ejecutar «apt-get -f install» para corregirlo: Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:  lsb-core : Depende: lsb-invalid-mta (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4) pero no va a instalarse o                      mail-transport-agent             Dep
<invitado_web>   mail-transport-agent             Depende: at pero no va a instalarse             Depende: m4 pero no va a instalarse             Depende: mailx o                      mailutils pero no va a instalarse             Depende: ncurses-term pero no va a instalarse             Depende: pax pero no va a instalarse             Depende: alien (>= 8.36) pero no va a instalarse             Depende: lsb-security (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4)
<invitado_web> incumplidas. Intente «apt-get -f install» sin paquetes (o especifique una solución).
<ratman> a ver
<invitado_web> de hecho, cuando intento instalar, desde el centro de software, cualquier programa sale error
<ratman> intentastes ejecutar apt-get -f install
<ratman> en consola
<invitado_web> devuelve este mensaje
<invitado_web> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado) E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/»
<ratman> en consolaponle sudo delante
<ratman> sudo apt-get -f install
<invitado_web> E: No se pudo abrir el fichero de bloqueo «/var/lib/dpkg/lock» - open (13: Permiso denegado) E: No se encontró un archivo de réplica «/var/lib/dpkg/» german@german:~$ sudo apt-get install -f install Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho E: No se ha podido localizar el paquete install
<ratman> tienes abierto el control de software
<ratman> o algo instalandose
<invitado_web> intenté instalar google earth pero me decía que había un error
<ratman> es como si estuviera ejecutandose el isntalador
<invitado_web> cuando abro el centro de software me dice "no se puede instalar software nuevo, porque hay un problema con el software instalado acutualmente
<invitado_web> quiere reparar el problema ahora?
<invitado_web> pongo reparar y me pide el cd de ubuntu 13.10
<ratman> umm
<invitado_web> que no lo tengo, claro
<ratman> pues yo tampoco
<ratman> parece
<ratman> no me he cruzado con eso
<ratman> veamos
<ratman> en consola pon
<ratman> sudo apt-get update
<invitado_web> ahí puse reparar y no me lo pidió
<ratman> ok
<invitado_web> está descargando
<ratman> bueno esperemos entonses
<invitado_web> reparó y ahora dice "descargando firefox" :S
<ratman> bien
<invitado_web> actualizando más bien
<ratman> que haga la magia
<invitado_web> me confundí...parece que está andando
<ratman> je
<ratman> al final no servi de mucho mas que compania
<ratman> jeje
<invitado_web> debería aprender un poco más como funciona esto
<ratman> yo a esta hora soy medio sombi
<ratman> jeje
<invitado_web> :p
<ratman> para mi el error er lock era falta de permiso
<ratman> pero bueno
<invitado_web> me imagino no debe ser fácil, cae un tipo copiando y pegando un montón de mensajes...
<invitado_web> ahora voy a intentar instalar de nuevo google earth. si tenés una buena guía me sería de mucha utilidad
<ratman> pa no ssoy de my de ello eje pero no deberias tener dramas
<invitado_web> resultó que ya estaba instalado :s
<ratman> jej mejor
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> esta bueno cuando pasa eso
<invitado_web> si :d
<invitado_web> después dicen que linux es complicado jaja
<ratman> bueno es tema es mas simple
<ratman> lo dificil es
<ratman> el cambio
<ratman> como que el ser humano no le gustan los cambios
<ratman> eso creo yo
<ratman> hay que tomar todo como una aprendisaje o una aventura
<ratman> si es monotono es aburrido eje
<ratman> perdon creo que el tienpo en linea me esta pegando duro
<invitado_web> nos estamos poniendo sensibles jajaja
<invitado_web> pero si, la inercia juega mucho
<invitado_web> igual hace un tiempo que tengo ubuntu...como 3 años, por eso digo que ya deberia saber algunas cosas
<invitado_web> muchas gracias ratman, por la buena predisposicion
<ratman> de nada
<invitado_web> adiós
<ratman> adios
<ratman> おやすみなさい
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-03-23
<buenaventura> buenas!
<invitado_web> hola. hay alguien que me pueda ayudar aqui?
<buenaventura> qué pasó?
<invitado_web> resulta que estoy tratando de bajar el .iso desde la web de ubuntu. y ya van varias veces que se me cancela la descarga. queria saver si hay algun mirror en otro servidor donde pueda tratar de bajarlo
<buenaventura> invitado_web: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
#ubuntu-ar 2015-03-19
<cortex> hola como va?
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-26
<luki_tas> .+ç
<theShirbiny> luki_tas, o/
<luki_tas> o/
<theShirbiny> I got here by mistake
#ubuntu-ar 2016-03-27
<aguitel> tengo con un pendrive que no logro recuperar la tabla de particion , con gparted tampoco ,a su vez lenno de ceros todo el flash y me tira que no hay espacio suficiente , alguna idea ?
#ubuntu-ar 2020-03-18
<SismoAR> Hola
#ubuntu-ar 2020-03-19
<SismoAR> Buen día!
<SismoAR> join #sysarmy
<SismoAR> sorry
